# What to wear to job interview?



## ASIinc. (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm closing up shop and have an interview next week for lead carpenter/project manager. Its residential and light commercial restoration work. Is a suit/tie overkill? Im thinking khakis and sport coat. any ideas?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

ASIinc. said:


> I'm closing up shop and have an interview next week for lead carpenter/project manager. Its residential and light commercial restoration work. Is a suit/tie overkill? Im thinking khakis and sport coat. any ideas?


Khakis and sport coat will not get you far... Try to be a little more creative, after all the first impression is everything.

Here is a little tip...


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It depends on the company/job. If it's a big company and you'll be meeting with commercial clients then a sport coat and/or tie may be appropriate to show them that you are able to present yourself well. 

If you'll be wearing bags and swinging a hammer a lot then I'd say something like a polo shirt and khakis or good jeans would be more appropriate. It's hard to imagine someone as much of a tradesman in a suit and tie. You want to fit their image of what the person in that position should look like, if that makes any sense.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If it's a job site interview show up ready to rock n' roll...:thumbsup:

If it is an office and for a semi management job (PM) then go the coat and tie roll. You only have one shot at a first impression.

They might not remember your name but they will remember the coat & tie.:thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Stalk his shop and see what the boss wears.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Business casual works about anywhere around here. Khakis, polo.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

You can always loosen/lose a tie. Better to be over-dressed than under-dressed.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Kowboy said:


> You can always loosen/lose a tie. Better to be over-dressed than under-dressed.


Guys this is construction, loose the suite, grab a clean shirt, don't spill coffee on it on your way there.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

If you're gonna be a lead carpenter, show up like this.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Is this really a question???

Why in the world would you need to ask this?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Men don't ask other men what outfit they should wear.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Show up like you're ready to work.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Prolly why half the responses have been smart-ass/accompanied by a smart-ass photo. :smile:


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Men don't ask other men what outfit they should wear.


At least he isn't posting choices...

Wear the clean and new version of your work clothes.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

EthanB said:


> It depends on the company/job. If it's a big company and you'll be meeting with commercial clients then a sport coat and/or tie may be appropriate to show them that you are able to present yourself well.
> 
> If you'll be wearing bags and swinging a hammer a lot then I'd say something like a polo shirt and khakis or good jeans would be more appropriate. It's hard to imagine someone as much of a tradesman in a suit and tie. You want to fit their image of what the person in that position should look like, if that makes any sense.





griz said:


> If it's a job site interview show up ready to rock n' roll...:thumbsup:
> 
> If it is an office and for a semi management job (PM) then go the coat and tie roll. You only have one shot at a first impression.
> 
> They might not remember your name but they will remember the coat & tie.:thumbsup:


*Listen to Ethan and Griz....*

And don't worry that anything is going to shrivel up and fall off because you asked what to wear...

I adjust what I wear according to objectives all the time. Last I looked, I was still all there


And GOOD LUCK


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

ASIinc. said:


> I'm closing up shop and have an interview next week for lead carpenter/project manager. Its residential and light commercial restoration work. Is a suit/tie overkill? Im thinking khakis and sport coat. any ideas?


So what finally made you close shop . .


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Impress them with your sophistication:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

... or just pay attention to Griz and Ethan. Good luck with the interview.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> *Listen to Ethan and Griz....*
> 
> And don't worry that anything is going to shrivel up and fall off because you asked what to wear...
> 
> ...


True that! But I'd still go with this!!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

mbryan said:


> At least he isn't posting choices...
> 
> Wear the clean and new version of your work clothes.


I had some of those until yesterday. Stupid caulk gun. Now my good work clothes match my regular work clothes. :laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> I had some of those until yesterday. Stupid caulk gun. Now my good work clothes match my regular work clothes. :laughing:


Never fails, wear your church jeans to work just once......


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I had a feeling this thread was going to go south.

To reinforce my point any interview you take you should dress appropriately for the job...but cleaner than you normally would. :laughing: If it was for an investment banking position a 3 piece suit with cuff links is perfect...


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Jaws said:


> :thumbsup:


Looks like an add from the Tractor Supply catalog.


----------



## ASIinc. (Jun 4, 2008)

I talked to the recruiter today and he told me to wear khakis and button down collared shirt. I think its a pretty laid back place. We will see what happens.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Try Hiedi Klum project runway, Or Mr tim Gunn not that theres anything wrong with that!!!.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok my turn for an interview. 

I'm meeting the owner straight from the jobsite and he knows it. I get off a 4:30 and meeting at 5:00 and I need every minute of that 30 to get there. So do I pack a change of work wear or go with what I'm wearing from that day?

Back story:
Received an email for an interview but it went to my spam folder and didn't see it till 9 days later. I sent a reply telling him that I was sorry for not getting back to him sooner and if the opportunity had passed I understood. Four days later I get a reply back asking if I was still interested. Heck yeah I am. I explained that I'm still employed and can only get together after my shift is over. He said Friday after work was best for him. I said name the time and place.

So do I go a little dirty letting him know I worked all day or change clothes letting him think I didn't do a damn thing a


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hardly Working said:


> Ok my turn for an interview. I'm meeting the owner straight from the jobsite and he knows it. I get off a 4:30 and meeting at 5:00 and I need every minute of that 30 to get there. So do I pack a change of work wear or go with what I'm wearing from that day? Back story: Received an email for an interview but it went to my spam folder and didn't see it till 9 days later. I sent a reply telling him that I was sorry for not getting back to him sooner and if the opportunity had passed I understood. Four days later I get a reply back asking if I was still interested. Heck yeah I am. I explained that I'm still employed and can only get together after my shift is over. He said Friday after work was best for him. I said name the time and place. So do I go a little dirty letting him know I worked all day or change clothes letting him think I didn't do a damn thing a


dress for the job you want. I'd say change clothes.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd never go for a construction type job interview dressed in a suit, even it was administrative.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

New pair of Carhartt jeans and a polo. 15 minutes till interview:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tool pouch..


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just bring some deodorant and wet naps. 

I have 2 kinds of clothes, someone died clothes and work clothes.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

And ???????????????


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

To be honest I don't think I've ever gone for a construction job interview, even when I was working as a full time carpenter in the union. When I needed a job, when things got slow, I just made a few phone calls. Someone was always needing help.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Well things went good at the interview. Thought I was going for a Carpenter position and the guy started talking PM job. OK. He starts by talking about some of my previous management positions with other types of work (print shops & manufacturing). He said he was impressed with me and asked if I would meet with his Lead Carpenter for a second interview to see if I would be a good fit for his team. "Sure" I said. Looking forward to the next round. :thumbsup:


----------

